# Echtzeit-Aufbau-Strategie 2020?



## Tim1974 (9. November 2020)

Hallo,

etwa alle Jahre wieder fragte ich hier danach, ob es endlich auf dem Sektor Echtzeitstrategie mal was richtig tolles neues gibt.
Ich spiele immer noch "Command & Conquer 3 Kanes Rache" und zwar im Gefechtsmodus auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad ("erbarmungslos") gegen die KI.

Was mir an dem Spiel so sehr gefällt ist vorallem die Atmosphere, Soundtrack, Grafik und die vielen Bau- und Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten, wobei ich mir über die Jahre, in denen ich meine alles voll auszureizen oft noch mehr individuellere Möglichkeiten wünsche, Waffen weiter zu entwickeln oder anders einzusetzen, aber irgendwo gibt es eben immer Grenzen.
Die Grafik finde ich nach wie vor nicht schlecht, aber sie könnte im Jahr 2020 schon besser sein.

Gibt es nun ein aktuelles Spiel, was C&C3 ähneld, nur eben vieles besser macht und einen richtig umhaut von der Grafik, Sound und Gameplay?
Wichtig ist mir, daß ich möglichst in Ruhe meine Basis aufbauen kann, dabei nicht zu sehr gehetzt werde und eben wiegesagt viele Optionen habe, die Basis zu verteidigen, die Armee aufzubauen und weiterzuentwickeln, Schwachstellen des Gegners auszuspionieren usw..
Was mich nicht interessieren würde wären Spiele, wo ich eine Armee bekomme und mit der dann auskommen muß, ohne eine Basis bauen und selbst entwickeln und nachproduzieren zu können.

P.S. "Star Craft 2" braucht ihr mir nicht zu empfehlen, das überzeugt mich von der Grafik nicht und Battlenet will ich auch nicht beitreten.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2020)

Das aktuellste und was noch am ehsten an C&C erinnert, vom Gameplay, wäre Forged Battalion (2018), wurde auch von ehemaligen C&C Entwicklern entwickelt, daher die große Ähnlichkeit und vielleicht noch Act of Agression - Rebot Edition (2015), welches entfernt etwas an C&C Generals erinnert.

Ansonsten würden mir bei etwas "jüngeren" Titeln eigentlich hauptsächlich nur noch Spiele einfallen die ehr entfernt dem C&C Prinzip folgen, u.a. zum Beispiel Planatary Annihilation: Titans (2014), oder Ashes of Singularity (2016), oder evt. auch Spellforce 3 (2017), allerdings vermischt letzteres schon wieder mehr RPG-Elemente und Echtzeit-Strategie und gibt es zwischendurch vereinzelte kürzere Abschnitte wo man auch mal nur seine Heldengruppe steuert (also vielleicht nicht so deines, wobei es das ja zwischendurch auch in C&C immer mal gibt).
Nennen könnte man evt. auch noch Company of Heroes 2 (2013) und Iron Harvest (2020), allerdings steht bei beiden der Basisbau ehr etwas im Hintergrund und wird mehr Wert auf das managen / kämpfen der eigenen Einheiten und das erobern von Rohstoffsektoren gelegt.

Auch mal angucken kannst du dir vielleicht noch Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak (2016), eigentlich auch ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber auch da steht Basenbau ehr im Hintergrund, man hat aber eine mobile (verbesserbare) Basis, baut auch Rohstoffe ab, kann Einheiten nachbauen und durch Forschung verbessern.

Darüber hinaus würden mir sonst nur noch schon was ältere Titel einfallen, wie zum Beispiel C&C Red Allert 3 (2008), oder Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance (2007) und Supreme Commander 2 (2010), wobei Supreme Commander 2 sich vom Gameplay her was mehr an dem Spielgefühl eines C&C orientiert hat, als der Vorgänger, der einen mehr langsameren Aufbaupart hatte und dafür richtige XXXL Schlachten mit sehr ausgeprägten "Schere, Stein, Papier" System.

Wenns auch deutlich älter sein darf würde ich noch nahe legen evt. mal Metal Fatigue (2000) anzuschauen, auch ein unterhaltsamer Klassiker des Genre.


Wäre alles was mir dazu jetzt aus dem Stehgreif / auf die Schnelle einfallen würde, was so mehr und weniger grob deinen Ansprüchen entsprechen sollte.


----------



## chill_eule (9. November 2020)

@Nightslaver hat schon ein paar *richtig* gute Spiele genannt, die man als RTS fan unbedingt gespielt haben muss 

Ich werfe hier noch _Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion_ in den (Welt)Raum!

Für mich persönlich eines der besten RTS aller Zeiten


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenns auch deutlich älter sein darf würde ich noch nahe legen evt. mal Metal Fatigue (2000) anzuschauen, auch ein unterhaltsamer Klassiker des Genre.


Oder das hier: Earth 2150: Escape from the Blue Planet


----------



## Tim1974 (9. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich werfe hier noch _Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion_ in den (Welt)Raum!



Ok, sieht gemessen an C&C3 erstmal sehr befremdlich aus, hat wohl ein völlig anderes Gameplay, muß mir dazu wohl mal ein längeres YT-Video anschauen um beurteilen zu können, ob es was für mich ist.



RyzA schrieb:


> Oder das hier: Earth 2150: Escape from the Blue Planet



Hmm, also die Grafik haut mich jetzt wahrlich nicht um. Ist das schon 20 Jahre alt?


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hmm, also die Grafik haut mich jetzt wahrlich nicht um. Ist das schon 20 Jahre alt?


Damals war die Grafik sehr schick. War eines der ersten RTS Spiele in 3D Grafik.
Ja 20 Jahre kommt hin.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja 20 Jahre kommt hin.



Ja ok, dafür lasse ich die Grafik als ausreichend gelten! 
Aber schön wäre schon eine 3D-Grafik aus dem Jahr 2020.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber schön wäre schon eine 3D-Grafik aus dem Jahr 2020.


Da fällt mir nur das oben genannte "Ashes of Singularity" ein. Von 2016 ein.
Das hat eine relativ zeitgemäße Optik.
Ich selber habe das aber noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## chill_eule (9. November 2020)

Ashes ist schon gut, aber SoaSE:Rebellion viel geiler!

Das kannst du blind kaufen @Tim1974!
Und das meine ich diesmal wirklich ernst, ganz ohne Sarkasmus oder Ironie 

Man kommt recht schwer rein, ist kein Spiel für n00bs, aber wenn man es verstanden hat, dann macht es unglaublich Laune. Mit dem game kannst du dann auch mal deiner CPU zeigen, wer der Chef im Haus ist ^^


----------



## Tim1974 (9. November 2020)

Kommt denn dieses Jahr nicht mal was neues auf dem Sektor?


----------



## chill_eule (9. November 2020)

Nichts großes oder "episches"... RTS ist leider nicht mehr so interessant für die Publisher wir früher mal 

Aoe3 DE kann ich noch empfehlen, aber ist halt auch nicht "neu"


----------



## Tim1974 (9. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ashes of Singularity



Sieht schon besser aus von der Grafik her, aber immer noch sehr futuristisch. Ich habs lieber in der Realzeit, also mit Waffensystemen von etwa WW2 bis heute und nahe Zukunft, also realistische Waffen und Fahrzeuge die rollen und nicht unbedingt fliegen.

Ach wie schön war es doch damals "Emperor" zu spielen, vorallem die "Heavy Siege Tanks", mit ihren riesigen Kanonenkugeln die in eliptischer Flugbahn über den ganzen Bildschirm flogen und den Gegner mit einem Treffer meist schon platt machten, oder die "Devestators" mit dem Selbstzerstörungsknopf für den Atomreaktor. 

Ach, was ich vergessen habe, eine gute KI ist mir unheimlich wichtig, weil ich nur gegen die KI spielen will, hier wäre eine gute Abstufung wichtig, so daß ich schnell Erfolge verzeichnen kann und dann wenn es zu einfach wird, den Schwierigkeitsgrad immer stufenweise erhöhen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sieht schon besser aus von der Grafik her, aber immer noch sehr futuristisch. Ich habs lieber in der Realzeit, also mit Waffensystemen von etwa WW2 bis heute und nahe Zukunft, also realistische Waffen und Fahrzeuge die rollen und nicht unbedingt fliegen.
> 
> Ach wie schön war es doch damals "Emperor" zu spielen, vorallem die "Heavy Siege Tanks", mit ihren riesigen Kanonenkugeln die in eliptischer Flugbahn über den ganzen Bildschirm flogen und den Gegner mit einem Treffer meist schon platt machten, oder die "Devestators" mit dem Selbstzerstörungsknopf für den Atomreaktor.
> 
> Ach, was ich vergessen habe, eine gute KI ist mir unheimlich wichtig, weil ich nur gegen die KI spielen will, hier wäre eine gute Abstufung wichtig, so daß ich schnell Erfolge verzeichnen kann und dann wenn es zu einfach wird, den Schwierigkeitsgrad immer stufenweise erhöhen kann.



Hast du dir mal angeschaut was ich oben gepostet habe, das sollte so ziemlich das allermeiste von dem sein was die letzten 8 Jahre rausgekommen ist, mit wenigen vielleicht vergessenen Ausnahmen, wie Warhammer: Dawn of War 3.

Ansonsten, dein rundum wunschlos Glücklichpaket (gute abgestufte AI, 2020er Grafik, Modern Combat Szenario, C&C Spielprinzip) wirst du so in der Form wohl nicht bekommen.
Der Echtzeit-Strategiemarkt im C&C Stil wird nicht so hochfrequent bedient (alle paar Jahre mal 1-2 nennenswertere Spiele) und aktuell würde mir auch kein Titel einfallen der in Entwicklung wäre und die kommenden Jahre erscheinen soll.

Folglich wirst du wohl hier oder da Abstriche machen müssen und dich entscheiden müssen was dir wichtiger ist, willst du ehr Modern Combat Einheiten wirst du wohl nicht um Act of Agression oder Forged Battalions rumkommen, willst du relativ moderne Grafik bleibt dir nur der Griff zu Homeworld: Desserts of Kharak oder Ashes of  Singularity, oder Iron Harvest, willst du eine relativ brauchbare AI und ausgeprägteren Basenbau wäre Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance, oder Sins of the Solar Empire das Spiel der Wahl.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. November 2020)

Ist eigentlich kein neuer Titel der C&C-Reihe mehr in Aussicht?


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Nein, seit JAHREN nicht mehr.
Jetzt werden halt die ollen Kamellen noch mal zu Geld gemacht.
Komplett neues C&C gibt es aller höchstens dann, wenn die mit dem Remaster *so richtig* Kohle scheffeln und die Leute entsprechend angeheizt haben.

Für EA gibts da auch keinen leichten "Ausweg".
Mit welchem der 3 C&C Franchises weiter machen?
Der letzte "Tiberium" Titel war gelinde gesagt besch...eiden.
Red Alert 3 war für ein C&C Spiel gut, aber dort müsste man für einen vierten Teil die Story um die ganze Zeitreisen und Parallelwelten-Mechanik, dermaßen verwursten, dass da kaum was vernünftiges rauskommen kann. 
RA3 war schon ziemlich absurd, deswegen aber auch gleichzeitig lustig. (ok, story war jetzt nie soo wichtig in C&C, aber ganz ohne gehts ja auch nicht)
C&C Generals wäre noch die "beste" Option für einen zweiten Teil. Der erste konnte die Fans aber nie so ganz begeistern, wie alles davor. Das Spiel selbst ist allerdings echt top, nur halt _ungewohnt_ wenn man vorher nur Tiberium/Red Alert kannte.
Generals 2 wurde ja auch schon mal halbherzig versucht, was dann in einem C&C F2P gemündet ist, was dann wiederum eingestampft wurde und damit das unrühmliche Ende von C&C darstellte.

Leider... So "simple" RTS games sind heute einfach nicht mehr so gefragt bei der großen Mehrheit der gamer.
Hauptsächlich wollen die meisten ja heutzutage "PENG PENG" machen ^^
RTS allgemein tut sich leider schwer...


----------



## Tim1974 (11. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Leider... So "simple" RTS games sind heute einfach nicht mehr so gefragt bei der großen Mehrheit der gamer.



Simple ist C&C3 ja nun nicht, zumindest nicht wenn man wie ich alle Karten ein oder mehrmals als Gefechte gegen die KI auf "schwer" und viele sogar auf "erbarmungslos" gewonnen hat, das sind schon extreme Anforderungen an Schnelligkeit, Strategiewechsel und Entschlussfreudigkeit usw..


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Verwechsel bitte nicht "simpel" mit "einfach"... Bzw. "schwer" mit "komplex".

C&C war schon immer mehr der _casual_ Vertreter des RTS Genres. 

C&C war niemals wirklich komplex, ein paar Gebäude zum Basen bau, dazu ein paar Land/Luft/See-Streitkräfte...

Das Stein/Schere/Papier- Prinzip von anderen RTS Titeln "zur gleichen Zeit" (wie z.B. Starcraft, Warcraft oder Age of Empires), oder noch komplexer: "Forschung" oder gar verschiedene Zeitalter hat C&C nie erreicht.
Und die 2 Fraktionen waren auch extrem ähnlich zu spielen. (In späteren Titeln mit 3 Fraktionen wurde es dann etwas abwechslungsreicher)

Bei C&C muss man ja nur gewisse Gebäude bauen um die dicken Einheiten zu bekommen... Und die waren dann halt einfach so, ohne jegliche Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten.

Schwer wird es ja nur dann, weil:
1. Die KI cheaten kann, und
2. menschliche Gegner teilweise einfach schneller klicken können als man selbst ^^

Besorg dir mal "Sins of a Solar Empire" mit allen Erweiterungen, da hast du dann was schwereres und komplexeres


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. November 2020)

Das hier keiner Grey Goo empfiehlt.  

Aber da sind ja die Einheiten zu futuristisch für Tim ... wie er mir berichtet hat damals. 



> Ich habs lieber in der Realzeit, also mit Waffensystemen von etwa WW2 bis heute und nahe Zukunft, also realistische Waffen und Fahrzeuge die rollen und nicht unbedingt fliegen.



Warum spielst du dann hauptsächlich nur C&C 3? Das passt ja sowas von gar nicht zusammen ... 

Übrigens hab ich bei dem Thread ein Deja Vu ... an jedem vorgeschlagenen Spiel mäkelt er herum. 

@ chill_eule

An Sin of a Solar Empire wird er verzweifeln. Wäre das Selbe wenn er nach einem rundenbasierten Strategiespiel gefragt hätte und du würdest EU IV vorschlagen.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Gut, da könnte man auch MoO anführen (oder Civ) 

Ich mag aber auch lieber Echtzeit 

PS: ich werf jetzt wieder C&C RA3 an ^^


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. November 2020)

Och so ein guter Mix wie in Total War Warhammer und den Teilen davor ist auch nicht zu verachten.

PS: Bei SoaSE spiel ich nen Star Trek Mod zur Zeit ab und an ... lustig wenn man es als Ferengi die Förderation in Bedrängnis bringt.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Mit den dröltausend Mods bei SoaSE konnte ich mich irgendwie nie so ganz anfreunden 
Das original ist einfach gut genug in meinen Augen


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> An Sin of a Solar Empire wird er verzweifeln. Wäre das Selbe wenn er nach einem rundenbasierten Strategiespiel gefragt hätte und du würdest EU IV vorschlagen.


Da könnte aber auch schon ein Ashes of Singualrity oder Supreme Commander reichen um ihn zum verzweifeln zu bringen... 

Die Ai dort ist auf höheren SGs sehr gut dadrin Schwachstellen in der eigenen Verteidigung zu finden und beide Titel setzen das "Schere, Stein, Papier" Prinzip sehr konsequent um, wehe du hast vergessen gegen einen Nuklearschlag eine Raketenabwehrbatterie zu bauen, oder das Fusionskraftwerk mit einem ausreichend starken Schildgenerator gegen Langstreckenartillerie zu schützen, oder die Flugabwehr ist zu schwach ausgelegt, usw.^^

EU4 ist dagegen eigentlich fast schon ein Witz, weil die Schwierigkeit eigentlich nur daher ruht das man am Anfang halt meist territorial klein ist und somit anfällig gegen Bündnisse (bei zuviel Agressivität), sowie wenig Einkommen hat. Sobald man einmal den dreh raus hat und auf eine gewisse Größe angewachsen ist verkommt EU4 im Grunde nach der Startphase mit nahezu jeden Land gegen die Ai zu einem, leider, weitestgehend anspruchslosen Mappainter.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei C&C muss man ja nur gewisse Gebäude bauen um die dicken Einheiten zu bekommen... Und die waren dann halt einfach so, ohne jegliche Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten.



So kann ich das nicht stehen lassen, es gibt bei "C&C3 Kanes Rache" schon diverse Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten um die Ausrüstung zu verbessern, mehr Schadwirkung zu erzielen oder Scanfähigkeiten auszubauen...
Außerdem gibt es Erfahrungspunkte bzw. Sterne für die Einheiten, mit vollen 3 Sternen kann sich die Einheit dann selbst reparieren und hat wesentlich mehr Schusswirkung als ohne Erfahrungspunkte.
Außerdem kann man die ganz großen Einheiten, die man nur einmal hat, z.B. den MARV mit 4 Infantrieeinheiten besetzen, dabei hat man freie Wahl und kann ihn entsprechend der Stärken des Gegners ausrüsten.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Schwer wird es ja nur dann, weil:
> 1. Die KI cheaten kann, und
> 2. menschliche Gegner teilweise einfach schneller klicken können als man selbst ^^



Schwer wird es auch, weil die KI auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad so verdammt schnell ist und einen Vorsprung hat, den man oft kaum aufholen kann.
Zudem setzt die KI die ganzen Einheiten sehr überlegt ein, so daß es schwer fällt diese abzuwehren, weil Angriffe z.B. mit Unmengen an Infantrieeinheiten erfolgen, die man mit großem und schwerem Gerät teils nur schwer abwehren kann, außerdem greift die KI meist mit Einheiten an, gegen die die eigene Basisabwehr nur schlecht gerüstet ist.
Ich finde die KI deshalb auf "erbarmungslos" schon sehr intelligent für eine KI, die macht es einem verdammt schwer, auf den ganz großen Karten kann man praktisch gar nicht gewinnen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> So kann ich das nicht stehen lassen, es gibt bei "C&C3 Kanes Rache" schon diverse Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten um die Ausrüstung zu verbessern, mehr Schadwirkung zu erzielen oder Scanfähigkeiten auszubauen...
> Außerdem gibt es Erfahrungspunkte bzw. Sterne für die Einheiten, mit vollen 3 Sternen kann sich die Einheit dann selbst reparieren und hat wesentlich mehr Schusswirkung als ohne Erfahrungspunkte.
> Außerdem kann man die ganz großen Einheiten, die man nur einmal hat, z.B. den MARV mit 4 Infantrieeinheiten besetzen, dabei hat man freie Wahl und kann ihn entsprechend der Stärken des Gegners ausrüsten.



C&C Kanes Rache hatte vor allen zweierlei bekannt geworden, Schauspieler die in den Videosequenzen bei stärksten angedeuteten Wind auf einem Rollfeld 10 Wetterhaft benutzten und eben wenig Möglichkeiten der Enwicklungsmöglichkeiten, wo niemand behauptet hat das es überhaupt keine gegeben hat, sondern nur das die im Genrevergleich eben sehr Casual-rudimentär sind (im Vergleich zu Genremitbewerbern wie Starcraft 2, Sins of a Solar Empire, oder auch Earth 2150). 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> *Schwer wird es auch, weil die KI auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad so verdammt schnell ist und einen Vorsprung hat, den man oft kaum aufholen kann.*
> Zudem setzt die KI die ganzen Einheiten sehr überlegt ein, so daß es schwer fällt diese abzuwehren, weil Angriffe z.B. mit Unmengen an Infantrieeinheiten erfolgen, die man mit großem und schwerem Gerät teils nur schwer abwehren kann, außerdem greift die KI meist mit Einheiten an, gegen die die eigene Basisabwehr nur schlecht gerüstet ist.
> Ich finde die KI deshalb auf "erbarmungslos" schon sehr intelligent für eine KI, die macht es einem verdammt schwer, auf den ganz großen Karten kann man praktisch gar nicht gewinnen.


Genau das ist doch weil sie cheatet und hat nunmal absolut nichts mit "intelligenz" zu tun, nicht mal entfernt und bei gerade mal 3 verschiedenen Basisabwehrgebäuden (wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe gab es nur 3 pro Fraktion), eines für Anti-Inf, eines für Anti-Fahrzeuge, eines für Anti-Air, ist es auch nicht schwer damit anzugreifen wovon es am wenigsten gibt (vor allen da die Ai dank cheaten sowieso keinen Fog of War hat und entsprechend immer sieht was du machst).


----------



## Tim1974 (12. November 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch weil sie cheatet und hat nunmal absolut nichts mit "intelligenz" zu tun, nicht mal entfernt



Ok, das erklärt es dann natürlich auch, warum die KI anscheinend in unfassbar kurzer Zeit eine riesige Basis und Armee aufstellen kann, wohingegen man selbst trotz Klickrekorden nichtmal annähernd mithalten kann und nur durch intelligente Aufstellung und Auswahl der Einheiten das Ruder rumreißen kann, sofern die Karte nicht zu groß ist.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> und bei gerade mal 3 verschiedenen Basisabwehrgebäuden (wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe gab es nur 3 pro Fraktion), eines für Anti-Inf, eines für Anti-Fahrzeuge, eines für Anti-Air, ist es auch nicht schwer damit anzugreifen wovon es am wenigsten gibt (vor allen da die Ai dank cheaten sowieso keinen Fog of War hat und entsprechend immer sieht was du machst).



Hier irrst du dich leider, es gibt bei der GDI, die ich so gut wie immer spiele, ein Maschinengewehrturm, den man durch weiterentwicklung mit durchschlagskräftigeren Geschossen ausrüsten kann, der wirkt gegen Infrantrie und nur recht schwach gegen Fahrzeuge, jedoch gar nicht gegen Lufteinheiten.

Dann gibts einen einfachen Kanonenturm, der gegen Fahrzeuge besser wirkt, dafür aber schwächer gegen Infantrie.

Des weiteren gibt es einen größeren Kanonenturm, kann auch Ultraschall sein, der hat eine recht hohe Durchlagskraft gegen Fahrzeuge und bekämpft auch Infantrie ganz gut, jedoch auch keine Lufteinheiten.

Für Lufteinheiten gibts eine Art Flak, die nur gegen Lufteinheiten schießen kann.

Aber (und jetzt kommt das entscheidene), all diese Abwehrsysteme sind meiner Erfahrung nach (und ich hab in dem Spiel wirklich reichlich!) nicht ideal zur Basisverteidigung, ich setze vornehmlich Jugganauts ein, bestenfalls gleich 4-6 Stück, die um eine aufgebaute Rig herum stehe, denn die Jugganauts haben eine viel größere Reichweite als jedes Turmgeschütz und die aufgebaute Rig repariert sie automatisch, solange sie in deren Umkreis bleiben, also muß ich mich da um kaum was kümmern, außer ab und zu die Rig selbst zu reparieren, was dann auch Kredits kostet, das Reparieren der Einheiten durch die Rig ist aber kostenlos, also auch bei fehlendem Tiberiumnachschub möglich.
(Reparieren der Turmgeschütze kostet aber Kredits, also Tiberium und man muß sie immer zum reparieren anklicken.)

Auf diese Weise graduieren sich die Einheiten mit der Zeit immer weiter hoch, bis sie den Heldenstatus (3 Sterne) erreicht haben und sich dann eh von selbst reparieren können, auch ohne Rig, außerdem haben sie dann viel mehr Schadwirkung.
(Turmgeschütze können übrigens nicht hochgraduieren und daher auch nicht mehr an Schadwirkung zulegen, egal wieviele Gegner sie schon ausgelöscht haben.)
Die Rig selbst bekämpft übrigens sowohl Boden als auch Luftziele, also ist sie zugleich ein Schutz für die Jugganauts gegen Luftangriffe, denn die Jugganauts können nur Bodenziele aufs Korn nehmen.
Hat der Gegner sehr starke Lufteinheiten mit fiesen Bomben, dann stelle ich jedem Viererverband Jugganauts + Rig noch ca. zwei  Flak-Panzer zur Seite, die schützen dann den Verband gegen Luftangriffe sehr effektiv, man kann es auch noch durch Raketentruppen abrunden, um noch mehr Luftabwehr frei verstreut durch die Basis zu bekommen, denn viele kleine Einheiten, weit verstreut in der Basis sind von gegnerischen Lufteinheiten schwerer schnell zu beseitigen.

Soviel nur zum Thema Basisverteidigung, ich habe auch auf anderen Gebieten wie z.B. Vorrücken, Angreifen, Ernten usw. eine Reihe Strategien entwickelt, durch die es mir dann oft doch möglich wird die übermenschlich starke KI auf "erbarmungslos" meist trotzdem bezwingen zu können.
Aber da stecken wirklich jahrelange Erfahrungen bei mir hinter in dem Spiel.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2020)

Und du spielst immer nur gegen die KI und nie Online?


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2020)

Ich spiele auch nur gegen die KI. Online machen mir RTS keinen Spaß. 
Die rushen da doch nur.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und du spielst immer nur gegen die KI und nie Online?



Jepp, weil ich da genau weiß, wie stark (oder schwach) mein Gegner ist und weil ich da verschiedene Strategien ausprobieren kann.
Wenn ich gegen einen menschlichen Gegner spiele, hab ich ja keinen Schimmer, wie stark der ist, kann ja theoretisch ein Kind sein, oder ein alter Opa, da kann ich mich über einen Sieg dann nicht so freuen, als wenn ich eine eigentlich übermenschlich starke KI bezwungen habe.
Außerdem, auch wenns vielleicht unlogisch oder albern erscheint, hab ich ein wenig Sicherheitsbedenken, wenn ich stundenlang mit einem anderen PC übers Internet verbunden bin zum Spielen, aber das läßt sich sicher entkräften?



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Warum spielst du dann hauptsächlich nur C&C 3? Das passt ja sowas von gar nicht zusammen ...



Weil es mir halt einfach Spaß macht, die Kombi aus Grafik und Sound, die Einheiten, aber auch das vertraute Gefühl, weil ich das Spiel mit allen Optionen ausreizen kann.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich bei dem Thread ein Deja Vu ... an jedem vorgeschlagenen Spiel mäkelt er herum.



Sorry, so sollte das nicht rüber kommen! 
Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar und lasse mir nicht Tips geben um sie dann abwertend zu mißachten.
Es ist nur halt so, wenn ich mir die vorgeschlagenen Spiele bei YT als Video anschaue, bin ich meist sehr schnell enttäuscht von der Grafik und/oder finde mich gar nicht zurecht.
Ich bin halt sehr auf die C&C-Reihe eingestellt und muß mich da erstmal umgewöhnen und das geht bei mir leider nicht so schnell.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem, auch wenns vielleicht unlogisch oder albern erscheint, hab ich ein wenig Sicherheitsbedenken, wenn ich stundenlang mit einem anderen PC übers Internet verbunden bin zum Spielen, aber das läßt sich sicher entkräften?


Nicht wirklich, ihr tauscht dann ja stundenlang Daten aus, deren Inhalt du nur raten könntest. Unter den Bedingungen kann man nicht von Sicherheit sprechen. Reines Glücksspiel, vergleichbar bei Nacht mit geschlossenen Augen über die Autobahn zu laufen, MINDESTENS.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich bin halt sehr auf die C&C-Reihe eingestellt und muß mich da erstmal umgewöhnen und das geht bei mir leider nicht so schnell.


Dann hol die C&C Remastered und gut ist.

Zum Thema KI Gegner:
Ist doch langweilig.
Du weisst genau wie die spielt, musst also immer nur genau gleich spielen.
In nem 4er oder 6er mit Menschen hast du ganz andere Herausforderungen.
Wobei die Server wahrscheinlich eh abgeschaltet sind.
Womit wir auch beim Punkt "Verbindung mit anderem PC" wären.
Das Spiel läuft auf einem Server.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. November 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, ihr tauscht dann ja stundenlang Daten aus, deren Inhalt du nur raten könntest. Unter den Bedingungen kann man nicht von Sicherheit sprechen. Reines Glücksspiel, vergleichbar bei Nacht mit geschlossenen Augen über die Autobahn zu laufen, MINDESTENS.



Hier sprechen meine Ironiedetektoren an! 

Ernsthaft, ich bin ein ziemlicher Laie auf dem Sektor Netzwerke und deren Sicherheit und kann es echt nicht beurteilen, ob das Online-spielen über längere Zeit riskanter ist als so im Internet zu surfen oder hier im Forum oder in Chats zu sein?

Aber könnte man nicht sowas wie NordVNP oder was ähnliches nutzen um sicherer zu sein? Oder geht das nicht beim Online-Spielen?
Dann wäre man zwar annonym unterwegs, aber einen Virus- oder Trojanerbefall wird das vermutlich auch nicht aufhalten können, oder doch?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann hol die C&C Remastered und gut ist.



Sind die denn dabei verbessert oder nur als gesammelte Werke zusammen günstiger zu haben?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zum Thema KI Gegner:
> Ist doch langweilig.



Zum einen spielt die KI meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht immer exakt gleich, es gibt auch hier Zufallskriterien, bei C&C3 gibt es sogar Unteroptionen für die KI, die man wählen kann, ich glaube die heißen: "Einigeln, Rushen, Ausgewogen, zufällig...".
Zum anderen liegt gerade in der gleichbleibenden Stärke der KI ja der Reiz, wenn ich gewinne, weiß ich das ich definitiv gut war/bin, bei einem menschlichen Gegner kann mein Sieg auch nur dadurch zustande gekommen sein, daß mein Gegner schlecht war.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hier sprechen meine Ironiedetektoren an!
> 
> Ernsthaft, ich bin ein ziemlicher Laie auf dem Sektor Netzwerke und deren Sicherheit und kann es echt nicht beurteilen, ob das Online-spielen über längere Zeit riskanter ist als so im Internet zu surfen oder hier im Forum oder in Chats zu sein?
> 
> ...


Theoretisch ja, praktisch Nein. Die Spieleanbieter stellen meist (<- nicht immer) eigene Server damit du dich einloggen und mit anderen zu kommunizieren kannst.

Diese Verbindung nochmal mit einer VPN zu schützen, lassen viele Anbieter nicht mehr zu, zum einen weil so in den Shops beschissen wird und gutverdienende Deutsche spontan zu Polen mutieren um mit den schwachen Zloty zu zahlen. Andere nutzen VPN-artige Umleitungen um Server/Userdaten zu manipulieren, so laufen einige Bezahl-Cheats für aktuelle Online Egoshooter, vereinfacht beschrieben.

In kurz, beim Online spielen lässt du zu 95% die Hosen runter oder wirst ganz schnell wie ein Hacker oder Cheater in dieselbe Ecke gestellt.

Bringt ja irgendwie auch nichts gegen einen anonymen Alfred zu spielen, wie du selbst bemerkt hast, möchtest du deine Gegner gern einordnen / klassifizieren können. Das geht eben nur mit der Preisgabe von minimalen Angaben, Alter, Geschlecht, Land. Das muss man nachher aber auch selbst liefern, nur nehmen funktioniert da nicht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sind die denn dabei verbessert oder nur als gesammelte Werke zusammen günstiger zu haben?



Hier zum selber bilden:









						C&C Remastered im Test: Willkommen zurück, Commander!
					

Knackscharfe 4K-Grafik, satter Umfang, Detailverbesserungen und eine Handvoll Extras - genügt das, um Command & Conquer erfolgreich wiederzubeleben?




					www.pcgames.de
				








Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum einen spielt die KI meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht immer exakt gleich, es gibt auch hier Zufallskriterien, bei C&C3 gibt es sogar Unteroptionen für die KI, die man wählen kann, ich glaube die heißen: "Einigeln, Rushen, Ausgewogen, zufällig...".
> Zum anderen liegt gerade in der gleichbleibenden Stärke der KI ja der Reiz, wenn ich gewinne, weiß ich das ich definitiv gut war/bin, bei einem menschlichen Gegner kann mein Sieg auch nur dadurch zustande gekommen sein, daß mein Gegner schlecht war.



Das was du da beschreibst und als Unteroptionen von Zufallskriterien benennst sind *Spielweisen!*

Es könnte aber auch sein wenn ein menschlicher Gegner dich besiegt, das er besser ist als du ... vor allem wenn er das drei Mal hintereinander schafft!


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum einen spielt die KI meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht immer exakt gleich, es gibt auch hier Zufallskriterien, bei C&C3 gibt es sogar Unteroptionen für die KI, die man wählen kann, ich glaube die heißen: "Einigeln, Rushen, Ausgewogen, zufällig...".
> Zum anderen liegt gerade in der gleichbleibenden Stärke der KI ja der Reiz, wenn ich gewinne, weiß ich das ich definitiv gut war/bin, bei einem menschlichen Gegner kann mein Sieg auch nur dadurch zustande gekommen sein, daß mein Gegner schlecht war.


Du trainierst einfach nur gegen eine KI zu gewinnen, mehr nicht.
Gegen Menschen zu spielen ist was völlig Anderes.
Die KI wird dich immer wieder gleich angreifen, aber ein Mensch ändert seine Strategie mittendrin uns passt sie deiner an.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch sein wenn ein menschlicher Gegner dich besiegt, das er besser ist als du ... vor allem wenn er das drei Mal hintereinander schafft!


 So jemand wird aber nur sehr schwer (bis gar nicht) zu finden sein! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du trainierst einfach nur gegen eine KI zu gewinnen, mehr nicht.



Die aber wie weiter oben erwähnt cheaten kann, die schneller baut als jeder Mensch bauen kann, die Einheiten besser koordinieren kann als jeder menschliche Gegner und die etwa 4 unterschiedliche Spielweisen kennt! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gegen Menschen zu spielen ist was völlig Anderes.
> Die KI wird dich immer wieder gleich angreifen, aber ein Mensch ändert seine Strategie mittendrin uns passt sie deiner an.



Nein, die KI greift mich nicht immer gleich an, aber sie greift auf "erbarmungslos" immer fies effizient an und vorallem verdammt schnell und gut koordiniert mit perfekten Nachschubwegen und Deckungen für die vorrückenden Einheiten, das kann kein menschlicher Spieler so gut!
Außerdem merke ich sehr wohl, daß die KI auch ihre Strategien ein wenig auf mich anpaßt, wenn ich nämlich nur mit Lufteinheiten angreife, baut sie verstärkt Fahrzeuge und Truppen, die eben diese abwehren können, ebenso Flak-Stellungen, greife ich aber (wie ich das meist mache) mit dem MARV an, setzt die KI vornehmlich gemischte Verbände ein, viel Raketeninfantrie, die in der Summe eine enorme Schadwirkung erzeugt und die der MARV nicht so effektiv bekämpfen kann und noch schlimmer, es kommen die Bomber zum Einsatz, deren Bomben verheerenden Schaden an der Panzerung anrichten und die kommen so kontrolliert und häufig zum Einsatz, wie es kaum ein menschlicher Gegner steuern könnte.
Ich meine sogar, als ich mal testweise die Nod gespielt habe, hatten die gleichen Bombem von mir eingesetzt viel weniger Schadwirkung beim Gegner, als wenn die KI sie mir gegenüber einsetzt.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2020)

Man merkt echt, dass du noch nie gegen einen Menschen gespielt hast. 
Nur weil du meinst, dass du der beste Spieler bist, bist du das noch lange nicht. 
Wenn du mal gegen einen Pro gespielt hättest, wüsstest du das aber auch.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> So jemand wird aber nur sehr schwer (bis gar nicht) zu finden sein!



Wer hoch stapelt kann sehr tief fallen!


----------



## Tim1974 (12. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur weil du meinst, dass du der beste Spieler bist, bist du das noch lange nicht.





Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wer hoch stapelt kann sehr tief fallen!



Es wird wahrscheinlich überall und immer jemand geben, der etwas besser kann als man selbst, aber ich würde mich bei C&C3 schon als eine Art Profi bezeichnen, das kommt aber auch nur dadurch, daß ich dieses Spiel schon seit etwa 2011 immer wieder exzessiv gespielt habe und ständig Steigerungen meiner Leistungen und Erfahrungswerte bemerke, nicht stetig aber immer wieder.
Anfang fand ich die Kampagnen auf "mittel" schon schwierig, dann hab ich als ich die Kampagnen auf "schwer" durch hatte mit den Gefechten angefangen und fand diese nochmals schwieriger, schon auf "mittel" hatte ich da auf riesigen Karten manchmal meine Schwierigkeiten.
Heute schaffe ich das meist auf "erbarmungslos" und kann gar nicht mehr verstehen, was ich damals daran auf "mittel" schwer fand. 
Aber wahrscheinlich wird es doch noch irgenwelche versteckten Kniffe geben, auf die ich noch nicht gekommen bin, mit denen man mich austricksen könnte oder auch nur jemand, der tatsächlich noch schneller die Basis hochziehe kann als ich, aber große Steigerungen sind da echt nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## chill_eule (12. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> schon seit etwa 2011


Dann wird es aber wirklich mal Zeit für was Anderes/Neues 

Gehts dir denn tatsächlich nur um schnelle, relativ simple RTS, also einen C&C Klon?
Vorschläge wurden hier ja nun reichlich gemacht.

Ansonsten würde ich noch, etwas abseits vom "mainstream" RTS, "Banished", Northgard" oder das grandiose "Dungeons 3" in den Ring werfen.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dann wird es aber wirklich mal Zeit für was Anderes/Neues


 Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Gehts dir denn tatsächlich nur um schnelle, relativ simple RTS, also einen C&C Klon?



Nein, tut es nicht!
Im Gegenteil, das super schnell sein zu müssen, ist das was mich an C&C3 am meisten stört, ich möchte lieber meine Basis und Armee ganz in Ruhe, ohne ständig schon unter Beschuss zu stehen, aufbauen können um mir gründlich eine Strategie überlegen zu können, wie ich den Gegner schlagen kann, ohne dabei ständig unter massivem Zugzwang zu stehen, weil das Match sonst ganz schnell verloren ist, wenn ich irgendwo zögere und erstmal nachdenke!

Am liebsten würde ich sogar eigene Waffensysteme entwickeln und meine Basis mit defensiven Abwehrsystemem ausstatten können, die weit über das hinaus gehen, was die mir bekannten ETS-Spiele so bieten.
Das heißt, ich möchte mich und meine Ideen mehr ins Spiel einbringen können und mehr Gestalltungsspielraum bekommen um ganz eigene Dinge zu entwickeln, die sich dann mit denen meines Gegners messen müssen, aber erst wenn alles soweit ist und nicht schon wärend des Aufbaus und Entwicklung!

Nur als Beispiel dafür was ich meine, bei "C&C3 Kanes Rache" konnte ich so manches Gefecht gegen die KI auf "erbarmungslos" nur gewinnen, weil ich bereit war, sehr teure Gebäude meiner Basis zu verkaufen, als mir das Tiberium aus ging und meine Sammler alle vom Feind zerstört waren. Ich hatte da teils nur noch 3-4 Gebäude um die herum meine Haupteinheiten standen und habe damit die restlichen Gebäude verteidigen müssen, sonst hätte ich verloren. Dadurch aber graduierten sich meine Einheiten (allen voran der MARV) immer weiter hoch, bis sie Heldenstatus hatten und sich selbst reparieren konnten, dann konnte ich mit dem voll ausgerüsteten und hochgraduierten MARV zum Gegenangriff starten, bei der Gelegenheit mit ihm auch noch auf dem Weg zur feindlichen Basis Tiberium ernten und damit wieder neuen Einheiten bauen um meine Basis verteidigen zu können, wärend der MARV ja weit von der Basis weg war.
Allerdings brauchte der MARV auch oft 1-2 Rigs, die nachrückten um ihn noch schneller reparieren zu können und um noch mehr Feuerkraft zu erzielen, gerade gegen gegnerische Bomber.
Mit dem MARV und dieser Strategie hab ich es dann geschafft zuerstmal den Bauhof und den Kran des Gegners zu zerstören, dann fängt er ja gewöhnlich an sofort ein neues MBF zu produzieren und wird erstmal keine Kampfeinheiten mehr bauen, solange er keinen neuen Bauhof hat, das verschafft mir dann wertvolle Zeit, die ich nutzen kann auch all seine Fabriken für schweres Gerät zu zerstören, manchmal lag mein MARV dabei unter solchem Beschuss, daß er zerstört wurde, die Rigs konnten das auch nicht verhindern, die waren meist vorher schon platt gemacht worden.
Früher hätte ich das Gefecht dann aufgegeben, heute hab ich dann fast alle Einheiten meiner Basisverteidigung abgezogen und zur gegenerischen Basis geschickt um bloß alle Panzerfabriken zu zerstören, denn dann kann er kein MBF mehr bauen und kein Bauhof mehr haben (sofern ich vorher auch den Zusatzkran zerstört habe). Dann kann er mich zwar noch mit Lufteinheiten und Infrantrie angreifen, bis ich auch diese Gebäude zerstört habe, aber das klappt dann meist auch noch mit meinen restlichen Einheiten irgendwie.
Es bleibt also oft sehr lange sehr spannend und sehr auf der Kippe, von solche Gefechten auf "erbarmungslos" gewisse ich etwa 30-50%, meist nicht gleich beim ersten Versuch, aber irgendwann dann doch fast jede Karte.

Trotzdem wäre es schöner, ohne solche massive Hektik spielen zu können und noch mehr gut ausgeklügelte strategische Überlegungen mit einfließen lassen zu können.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...
> Mit dem MARV und dieser Strategie hab ich es dann geschafft zuerstmal den Bauhof und den Kran des Gegners zu zerstören, dann fängt er ja gewöhnlich an sofort ein neues MBF zu produzieren und wird erstmal keine Kampfeinheiten mehr bauen, solange er keinen neuen Bauhof hat, das verschafft mir dann wertvolle Zeit, die ich nutzen kann auch all seine Fabriken für schweres Gerät zu zerstören, ...



Also gewinnst du nur durch Bugusing, bzw. dass du die zu erwartende Reaktion deines Gegners bereits kennst, da eine KI in ihrem Vorgehen da stark beschränkt ist. Diese Strategie würde bei keinem menschlichen Spieler greifen, da du seine Reaktion nicht vorhersagen könntest. Du gewinnst also nicht durch taktische Entscheidungen, sondern durch studieren der KI und indem du dein Spiel auf die Schwächen der KI anpasst. Da diese denselben taktischen Fehler (siehe Bauhof zerstört) immer wieder machen wird.

Dein Vorteil kommt also durch auswendig lernen, ein Prozess der nach 9 Jahren auch nicht so überraschend eintritt, zumindest für die meisten hier.

Mit taktischer Überlegenheit hat das aber nichts zu tun, wenn dein Gegner 4 feste Spielweisen hat. 

Ein menschlicher Spieler könnte während eines Matches seine Spielweise ändern und anpassen, sogar mehrmals, das würde alle deine bisher auswendig gelernten Taktiken vernichten.

Darum versuchen dir das die Leute hier deutlich zu machen, das eine cheatende KI definitiv kein Beleg für die eigene Leistung ist. 
Würde man der KI die auferlegten Grenzen nehmen, würde die das Spiel bereits in den ersten 2 Minuten entscheiden, du hättest nicht den Hauch einer Chance, niemand hier.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. November 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also gewinnst du nur durch Bugusing, bzw. dass du die zu erwartende Reaktion deines Gegners bereits kennst,



Ich sehe das Verhalten der KI nicht als Bug an, ich selbst würde bei einem zerstörten Bauhof auch möglichst schnell ein neues MBF produzieren lassen, sofern noch genug Einheiten zur Verteidigung der weiteren Basis vorhanden sind.
Allerdings hatte ich das vorhin auch nicht ganz korrekt beschrieben, denn die KI hat aller Regel nach mindestens zwei, manchmal auch drei bis vier schwere Waffenfabriken gleichzeitig, kann also in einer das benötigte MBF für den neuen Bauhof produzieren und parallel in den anderen Fabriken neue Avatare oder andere Einheiten.
Außerdem gibt es noch die Ausbildungsstätten für die Infantristen und die Türme für die Luftstreitkräfte, dazu Basisabwehrgeschütze (dieser Lasertürme bei der Nod, und diverse andere) und zu guter letzt die noch vorhandenen Streitkräfte in und um die Basis drum herum.
Außerdem hat die KI dann oft schon eine zweite Basis wo anders auf der Karte.
Kein menschlicher Spieler auf der Welt könnte in dem Tempo mehrere Basen mit derart vielen Einheiten produzieren wie die KI auf "erbarmungslos" und diese Spiele werden oft einfach durch Bau-/Produktionsgeschwindigkeit und rushen entschieden.
Ergo ist auch kein menschlicher Gegner der KI gewachsen, wenn man nicht ihre gewissen Schwächen kennt und konsequent ausnutzt, wobei das bei C&C3 nicht so viele Schwächen gibt, die man ausnutzen kann, es sind eher weiterreichende strategische Entscheidungen nach langer Kenntnis des Spieles, die einem da zum Erfolg verhelfen, zusammen mit den Vorteilen die die gespielte Partei eben so mitbringt (das der MARV der GDI auch ernten kann und nichtmal an der Raffinerie abliefern muß wie die Sammler, das die Sammler der Nod unsichtbar sind usw.)
Die Angriffe und Reaktionen der KI sind zudem alles andere als trivial und leicht zu kontern, weil sie mit einem breit gefächerten Einheitenmix von statten gehen, daß man selbst so schnell gar nicht abwehren kann, also Kombinationen aus schweren großen Einheiten mit Infrantristen und Lufteinheiten, die KI hat irgendwie immer gerade die passende Einheit zum richtigen Zeitpunkt vor Ort, es ist für einen menschlichen Spieler gar nicht möglich soviel gleichzeitig zu machen, dafür müßten schon 3-4 menschliche Spieler mit 3-4 Mäusen und Tastaturen eine Partei spielen können...

Klar ist aber trotzdem, daß das spielen gegen menschliche Gegner anders wäre, auch für mich wäre das eine Umstellung, vieles würde für mich einfacher werden, ich müßte mich nicht mehr so hetzen, dafür würde anderes vielleicht schwerer werden, wobei ich ehrlichgesagt keine so eklatanten Schwächen bei der KI feststellen konnte, die ein menschlicher Gegner ausgleichen könnte.

Ich greife auch nicht immer mit der selben Taktik an, das führt nicht zum Erfolg, es braucht oft unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen um die "erbarmungslose" KI zu bezwingen, sonst wäre es ja auch zu einfach.


----------



## chill_eule (12. November 2020)

Kauf dir endlich SoaSE! 
Bzw. mal im sale, aktuell ist das zumindest auf Steam unverschämt teuer.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kein menschlicher Spieler auf der Welt könnte in dem Tempo mehrere Basen mit derart vielen Einheiten produzieren wie die KI auf "erbarmungslos" und diese Spiele werden oft einfach durch Bau-/Produktionsgeschwindigkeit und rushen entschieden.
> Ergo ist auch kein menschlicher Gegner der KI gewachsen, wenn man nicht ihre gewissen Schwächen kennt und konsequent ausnutzt, wobei das bei C&C3 nicht so viele Schwächen gibt, die man ausnutzen kann, es sind eher weiterreichende strategische Entscheidungen nach langer Kenntnis des Spieles, die einem da zum Erfolg verhelfen, zusammen mit den Vorteilen die die gespielte Partei eben so mitbringt (das der MARV der GDI auch ernten kann und nichtmal an der Raffinerie abliefern muß wie die Sammler, das die Sammler der Nod unsichtbar sind usw.)
> Die Angriffe und Reaktionen der KI sind zudem alles andere als trivial und leicht zu kontern, weil sie mit einem breit gefächerten Einheitenmix von statten gehen, daß man selbst so schnell gar nicht abwehren kann, also Kombinationen aus schweren großen Einheiten mit Infrantristen und Lufteinheiten, die KI hat irgendwie immer gerade die passende Einheit zum richtigen Zeitpunkt vor Ort, es ist für einen menschlichen Spieler gar nicht möglich soviel gleichzeitig zu machen, dafür müßten schon 3-4 menschliche Spieler mit 3-4 Mäusen und Tastaturen eine Partei spielen können...



Richtig, die AI in vielen dieser Strategiespiele, besonders aber in C&C 3, aber auch z.B. Red Allert 3, ist darauf ausgelegt auf höchsten SG bestimmte Schwächen ausgenutzt werden müssen um sie noch schlagen zu können, wartest du zulange rusht sie dich dank der cheats mit schierer Maße in die Niederlage, aber genau deshalb hat es eben auch nichts mit wirklichen Können / Skill zu tun gegen die Erbarmungslos-AI in C&C 3 erfolgreich zu sein, da es nur darum geht zu erkennen bei welchen immer gleichen Timings man ihre Schwachstelle ausnutzen muss um sie zu schlagen.

Hat man das einmal raus funktioniert es immer gleich, genau das ist es auch was sie von guten menschlichen Spielern unterscheidet, ein guter menschlicher passt seine Spielweise an das was du tust an und lernt im besten Fall aus seinen Niederlagen und spielt nächstes mal anders, etwas was die AI in C&C 3 schlicht nicht kann, die arbeitet nur ihre Skripte (wenn / dann) ab und gleicht ihre deutlichen Mängel durch verkürzte Bauzeit, Produktionszeit, zusätzliche Ressourcen und no Fog of War aus.

Da kannst du dir jetzt noch so oft einreden das du aber ganz besonders viel Können besitzt, am Ende ist es schlicht nun einmal so das du einfach nur besonders viel Übung besitzt, wie ein Musiker der die immer gleichen 4 Lieder 1000x gespielt hat, oder jemand der die immer selben 4 Kreuzworträtsel 1000x löst. 

Man kannes auch gut mit World of Warships vergleichen, es gibt da Leute die 20.000 Gefechte / Missionen gegen die AI runtergebrochen haben und gegen die auch "richtig gut" sind, aber sobald sie ins PvP gegen menschliche Spieler gehen einfach nur versagen, weil menschliche Spieler eben nicht berechenbar nach Scripts agieren und es da eben mehr erfordert als die richtigen Reaktionen für die immer 4 gleichen Spielstile der AI aus dem FF zu beherrschen, da geht es dann um Erfahrung, Wissen und dieses auch in sich schnell ändernden Situationen in abgewandelten Formen zur Anwendung bringen zu können.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (12. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Empfehlung: "Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance"
Gibt auch fiese Mod-KIs und ne aktive online Community(Forged Alliance Forever) die auch Turniere und Patches anbieten.
Ist wie schon oben erwähnt deutlich strategielastiger als die Konkurrenz, aber gerade das macht den Reiz aus.

Und zum eigentlichen Grund des Topics: Ja auf dem Taktik- und Strategiemarkt ist momentan ziemlich Ebbe, vielleicht bringt Aoe4 ja wieder frischen Wind in das Genre. Vorbei die Zeiten in denen sich C&C, AoE, TW und Co die Klinke in die Hand gaben.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. November 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da kannst du dir jetzt noch so oft einreden das du aber ganz besonders viel Können besitzt, am Ende ist es schlicht nun einmal so das du einfach nur besonders viel Übung besitzt, wie ein Musiker der die immer gleichen 4 Lieder 1000x gespielt hat, oder jemand der die immer selben 4 Kreuzworträtsel 1000x löst.



Das ist so nur teilweise richtig!
Klar spielt ein guter menschlicher Gegner mitunter abwechslungsreicher und ist unberechenbarer, dennoch lernt man im Spiel gegen die KI auf "erbarmungslos" in unglaublichem Tempo die Basis und Armee aufzubauen und man muß eine gute Angriffstrategie haben, wenn man nicht gnadenlos scheitern will, gleiches gillt für die Basisverteidigung.

Das Spiel bietet meiner Ansicht nach gar nicht so viele unterschiedliche Spielweisen, daß ein menschlicher Gegner noch schwerer zu schlagen sein wird, also die KI auf höchstem SKG.
Die KI setzt hier alle Einheiten als Mix ein, mit bestem Timing und enormer Anzahl, das kann kein menschlicher Spiele so toppen und wenn man so eine Rush der KI (die ja cheatet) abwehren kann, kann man es auch bei einem menschlichen Gegner, gleiches gillt für den Angriff.

Auch die KI kann ihre Strategie ändern, das merkt man an Hand der Abwehrgeschütze und der produzierten Einheiten, sie stellt sich da auf die Spielweise des menschlichen Gegners ein, wenn auch vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell und allumfassend wie es ein sehr gut spielender menschlicher Gegner könnte.

Außerdem lernt man bei Spielen gegen die KI über die Jahre wirklich alle Stärken und Schwächen der Waffensysteme und Einheiten kennen und diese Erfahrungen kommen einem auch beim Kampf gegen menschliche Gegner zu gute. 

Meiner Ansicht nach ist C&C3 ein RTS-Spiel was vorallem durch Geschwindigkeit entschieden wird, man braucht natürlich auch Kenntnisse über die Fähigkeiten der Einheiten und der Abläufe im Basisbau, aber desto schneller man dann klicken kann und desto mehr man parallel ausführen kann, desto eher wird man gewinnen können, fast schon egal ob gegen die KI oder einen menschlichen Gegner.

Es ist aber gut möglich, daß erwähnte andere RTS-Spiele sich hiervon deutlich unterscheiden und die Aussagen, daß ein menschlicher Gegner schwerer zu besiegen ist als die KI hier eher zutreffen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. November 2020)

Kasparow hat in seiner Kariere mehrere Schachcomputer geschlagen ... wurde aber öfter von Menschen geschlagen!

So Tim denk mal über diesen Satz nach ... so richtig mit voller Inbrunst!


----------



## Tim1974 (13. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Kasparow hat in seiner Kariere mehrere Schachcomputer geschlagen ... wurde aber öfter von Menschen geschlagen!
> 
> So Tim denk mal über diesen Satz nach ... so richtig mit voller Inbrunst!



Jeder Spieler hat irgendwo Schwächen in seinem Spiel, egal ob Schach, Snooker, Tennis, Golf oder RTS am PC und wenn er einen Gegner bekommt, der in der Lage ist diese Schwächen zu erkennen und mit eigenen Fähigkeiten auszunutzen, ohne dabei selbst Schwächen zu zeigen, wird dieser Spieler wohl gewinnen, ohne das er deswegen "besser" sein muß.
Es gibt bei jedem Spiel auch einen Glücksfaktor, man kann auch mit Glück die richtige Entscheidung zur richtigen Zeit treffen und mit Pech eben die falsche, egal wieviel Übung und Erfahrung man hat.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. November 2020)

Also hat Kasparow die Fehler der KI vom Schachcomputer entdeckt wie du die Fehler bei C&C ... so schließt sich der Kreis. Wenn dich einer in einem Spiel schlägt war er besser, das ist die Definition von "besser sein als der Andere". 

So und nun erwerbe Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion ... viel Glück beim Zocken wünsch ich dir.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wenn dich einer in einem Spiel schlägt war er besser, das ist die Definition von "besser sein als der Andere".



Und ebenso ist es dann auch wenn ich die "erbarmungslose" C&C3 KI schlage...? 

Gewinnen tut man meist oder eigentlich immer, indem man die Schwächen seines Gegners erkennt und ausnutzt! 

Ich gebe dir sogar darin Recht, daß ein menschlicher Gegner abwechslungsreicher spielen kann als eine KI, allerdings würde ich diese Aussage bezogen auf C&C3 so nicht stehen lassen wollen, weil daß Spiel meiner Ansicht nach nicht mehr so viel mehr Variationen zu läßt, als sie die KI auf "erbarmungslos" auch nutzen kann.

Selbst wenn da ein menschlicher Gegner mir gegenüber sitzt, sein Spiel mehr variieren kann als die KI und vielleicht die eine oder andere "klügere" Entscheidung trifft als die KI und deren Schwächen nicht hat (dafür aber reichliche andere, denn wir Menschen haben meist reichlich Schwächen), wird er von mir dennoch wahrscheinlich gnadenlos überrollt werden, allein schon weil ich dieses Affentempo durch die KI gewohnt bin und mich da schon recht gut drann anpassen kann und weil ich auch im Kampf gegen die KI gelernt habe, wirklich fast alle Einheiten optimal einzusetzen und zu kombinieren, ebenso die Basis optimal abzusichern, viel mehr strategisches Element läßt dieses Spiel meines Erachtens nach nicht zu, da kann dann auch ein menschlicher Gegner nicht mehr viel mehr reißen, solange er nicht cheatet.


----------



## chill_eule (14. November 2020)

Nun hört doch langsam mal auf über besser/schlechter, KI/Mensch zu diskutieren...
Das hält den @Tim1974 doch nur vom zocken ab  

Wenn du in C&C3 so gut bist, versuch dich doch mal an einem anderen C&C.









						Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 3
					

Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3 bringt das beliebte Alarmstufe Rot-Universum zurück. Echtzeitstrategie mit neuen Features, Technologien und erstmals in der Geschichte von C&C: Seeschlachten.




					www.origin.com
				




Nur n Zehner


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> So und nun erwerbe Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion ... viel Glück beim Zocken wünsch ich dir.



Ich hab mir das ja schon als Video angeschaut, aber so richtig packt mich das irgendwie von der Grafik und dem Gameplay her nicht.
Sieht doch völlig anders aus als die gewöhnlichen RTS die mir bekannt sind.
Ich tu mich Anfangs immer schwer und verliere schnell die Motivation, wenn es darum geht, ein Spiel erstmal kennenzulernen und deren Funktionen umfassend verstehen zu lernen und eben hier hätte ich bei "Sin of a Solar Empire" leider so meine Bedenken.


----------



## chill_eule (14. November 2020)

Soooo viel anders ist SoaSE nun auch nicht... 
Ok 3D Weltraum, aber 99% der Zeit spielt man da auch nur in der normalen Draufsicht ^^
Bedienelemente sind auch alle irgendwie "normal" angeordnet.

Außerdem, grad gesehen auf MMOGA nur 2,50€, das wäre ja nun kein großer Verlust.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ok 3D Weltraum, aber 99% der Zeit spielt man da auch nur in der normalen Draufsicht ^^



Kann man denn ausgiebige Basen bauen, auch auf Flächen, oder nur im Raum schwebend?

Ich möchte halt möglichst schöne Karten mit Landschaft, in denen ich riesige Basen erreichten kann und ich mag große Armeen aus Panzern, für Luftstreitkräfte hab ich nicht so viel über.

Btw. fällt mir gerade noch ein, "Supreme Commander" wurde ja auch wieder erwähnt, den hab ich mir vor Jahren (weiß gerade nicht mehr genau welcher Teil das war) mal auf anraten hier aus einem Thread gekauft und wenig wenig gespielt, hat mich leider nie gepackt, weder von der Grafik noch vom Gameplay, es kam da für mich irgendwie keine fesselnde Atmosphere auf und die Grafik packte mich auch nicht.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Außerdem, grad gesehen auf MMOGA nur 2,50€, das wäre ja nun kein großer Verlust.



Das ist wirklich nicht viel, aber ohne Kreditkarte auch irgendwie nicht so leicht zu bezahlen, oder geht das mit Prepaid?


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich nicht viel, aber ohne Kreditkarte auch irgendwie nicht so leicht zu bezahlen, oder geht das mit Prepaid?


Fällt es dir wirklich so schwer mal was selber rauszusuchen?
Musst du immer wieder alles vorgekaut bekommen?
Wie kommst du überhaupt darauf, dass es nur mit Kreditkarte geht?
Aber da ich weiss, dass du eh nicht selber suchst... https://www.mmoga.de/Zahlungsmoeglichkeiten.html


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Fällt es dir wirklich so schwer mal was selber rauszusuchen?
> Musst du immer wieder alles vorgekaut bekommen?



Stimmt da hast du recht, hätte ich auch selbst raussuchen können, sorry. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du überhaupt darauf, dass es nur mit Kreditkarte geht?



Weil es leider nach meiner Erfahrung oft so ist.
Am bequemsten fände ich, wenn ich mit Steam oder Google per Prepaid-Karte bezahlen könnte.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2020)

Du weisst doch jetzt was geht, also kaufen marsch marsch.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. November 2020)

Paysafecard ist sowas von Prepaid das glaubst du gar nicht Tim! Diese Zettelchen bekommst du an Tankstellen, Discounter, Kiosken  ... musst nur der kassierenden Person sagen "Eine Paysafecard bitte im Wert von XYZ!", dann Geld übergeben und das war der Klamauk (und das alles ohne Angabe von deiner Blutgruppe und Geschlechtsorientierung ) also um irgendwelche Ausreden bist du nie verlegen, der Hammer echt.


----------



## Venom89 (14. November 2020)

PayPal wurde aber auch mittlerweile von der Gesellschaft akzeptiert.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. November 2020)

Von der Gesellschaft schon ... nur Tim hat damit Probleme, das hatten wir doch schon.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2020)

Ich sollte hinsichtlich Online-Bezahlen wohl mal dringend etwas an meinem Verhalten ändern, sonst bekomme ich vermutlich irgendwann gar nicht mehr die Software, die ich brauche, egal ob Anwendung, App oder Spiel.
Aber da bin ich eh drann, ist halt nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.

Trotzdem gehöre ich eben immer noch zu der Generation, die gerne zu Saturn und Co. geht, sich die Regale mit Software anschaut, die Packungen in die Hand nimmt, den Text durchliest, die Grafikscreenshots anschaut und sogar an Hand des Gewichtes urteilt, wieviel CDs/DVDs wohl drinn sind und auf Grund all dieser Punkte dann die Kaufentscheidung fällt und bar an der Kasse bezahlt... Ganz schön antiquiert oder nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2020)

Und schlecht für die Umwelt ist es auch noch.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. November 2020)

Ja, das stimmt.
Allerdings finde ich eine Packung mit Datenträger im Regal stehen zu haben recht angenehm, man hat dann immer eine gute Sicherung der Software.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2020)

Es gibt da so ein neues System, das nennt sich Internet. 
Da schließt du deinen Computer dran und kannst dir alles mögliche runterladen. 
*Ist ne tolle Sache, solltest du mal probieren. *


----------



## chill_eule (14. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich nicht viel, aber ohne Kreditkarte auch irgendwie nicht so leicht zu bezahlen, oder geht das mit Prepaid?



Äh, Paypal? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann man denn ausgiebige Basen bauen, auch auf Flächen, oder nur im Raum schwebend?
> 
> Ich möchte halt möglichst schöne Karten mit Landschaft, in denen ich riesige Basen erreichten kann und ich mag große Armeen aus Panzern, für Luftstreitkräfte hab ich nicht so viel über.


Nein, ausgiebiger Basenbau auf einer Planetenoberfläche gibts da nicht. Aber wenn dein Imperium sich über 20+ Planetensysteme erstreckt, ist das auch durchaus beeindruckend.
Naja, und es sind halt alles _Raumschiffe_, da gibt es weder Panzer noch Luft- oder Seestreitkräfte 
Aber mehrere Hundert bekommt man da im Endgame mit den entsprechenden Settings und Forschung auch zusammen. 
Plus die fetten _Titans_  
Oder noch geiler, wenn man später als "Vasari Rebel" mit seinen riesiegen Orkulus-Raumstationen von Planet zu Planet fliegen kann


----------



## Tim1974 (15. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nein, ausgiebiger Basenbau auf einer Planetenoberfläche gibts da nicht. Aber wenn dein Imperium sich über 20+ Planetensysteme erstreckt, ist das auch durchaus beeindruckend.



Mag ja sein, aber ich glaube leider kaum, daß mich dieses Spiel wird fesseln können.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber ich glaube leider kaum, daß mich dieses Spiel wird fesseln können.



Um mich selbst zu zitieren:



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten, dein rundum wunschlos Glücklichpaket (gute abgestufte AI, 2020er Grafik, Modern Combat Szenario, C&C Spielprinzip) wirst du so in der Form wohl nicht bekommen.
> ...
> Folglich wirst du wohl hier oder da Abstriche machen müssen und dich entscheiden müssen was dir wichtiger ist...



Du kannst natürlich auch noch ein paar mal schreiben  das dich dies und das aus diesen und jenen Grund vermutlich nicht so recht ansprechen wird, oder aber es einfach mal probieren und spielen...
Wie im Zitat geschrieben, du wirst aktuell einfach kein zweites Spiel bekommen das exakt wie C&C: Kanes Rache ist, oder alles das 100%ig erfüllt was du gerne in einem neuen RTS hättest.
Oder aber du spielst halt weitere  12 Jahre C&C: Kanes Rache, in der sehr flüchtigen Hoffnung das irgendwann vielleicht doch nochmal irgendwas kommt das dich ebenso ansprechen kann.

Wenn du das eben nicht willst und etwas möchtest das noch am ehsten in die Richtung geht und nicht nur eine Remaster ist, bleiben dir nur die von mir genannten beiden Titel (Forged Battalions und Act of War: Reboot Editon).

Ansonsten wirst du damit leben müssen das es momentan nur RTS am Markt gibt die eben nicht so ganz wie C&C funktionieren, oder andere Settings und / oder andere Grafikstile verwenden.

Du musst dich am Ende entscheiden, das werden wir dir nicht abnehmen können und herbeizaubern können wir dir auch nichts passenderes.

Ich denke darüber hinaus wurde sonst inzwischen auch alles zu dem Thema gesagt was man sagen konnte, Rest muss er halt mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. November 2020)

Nochmal was etwas anderes, zählt "Sim City" nicht auch zu den Echtzeitstrategiespielen?
Ich hat das früher mal intensiv gespielt, allerdings hat es mich nicht so gefesselt wie C&C3, wobei mir aber bei Sim City die vielen Optionen sehr gefallen habe, daß man so wahnsinnig viel und verschiedenes bauen konnte und eben die Entwicklung der Stadt durch eigenes tun beeinflussen und beobachten konnte.
Das Part der aktiven Kriegsführung fällt hierbei allerdings weg, oder gibts das in neueren Teilen auch noch?

Was ist eigentlich der aktuelle Teil von Sim City und welcher Teil ist am besten?

Gibt es nicht da noch die Anno-Reihe, wie sind die denn verglichen mit Sim City?


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2020)

Wenn du auch ne Aufbau-Sim in Betracht ziehst:
Banished https://store.steampowered.com/app/242920/Banished/?l=german


----------



## Tim1974 (21. November 2020)

Gar nicht mal schlecht, das "Banished", allerdings scheint das eher so im Mittelalter zu spielen, oder geht da die Entwicklung bis in die moderne Zeit vorran?


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2020)

Gute Frage, wenn mir mal nicht alle wegsterben, kann ich dir das sagen. 
Aber wenn so eine Zeit nichts für dich ist, warum dann Anno 1800?


----------



## Tim1974 (21. November 2020)

Von Anno gibts doch auch unterschiedliche Teile, ich bin allerdings nicht informiert, ob es auch einen gibt, der bis in die Neuzeit hinein reicht.


----------



## chill_eule (21. November 2020)

Nein, Banished bleibt in der Zeit, in der es spielt. Da gibt es keine Weiterentwicklung.
Muss man mögen so ein Spiel 
Anno hat auch immer eine feste Epoche, ohne Weiterentwicklung in der Zeit.
Ist allerdings was völlig Anderes als "Echtzeitstrategie", genau wie SimCity...


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2020)

Empire Earth. 
Viele Zeiten und kämpfen musst du auch.


----------



## chill_eule (21. November 2020)

Aber nur Teil 1 und 2, Teil 3 ist mega shice ^^


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

Von wann sind die Teile 1 und 2 etwa?

Ich hab mir dazu mal YT-Videos angeschaut, sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, gibt ja anscheinend Unmengen an Baumöglichkeiten und Entwicklungsoptionen vermutlich auch?

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, daß es sich weniger hektisch spielt als C&C3 auf "erbarmungslos"?


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Von wann sind die Teile 1 und 2 etwa?


So zwischen 1980 und 2020 ca.


Und ja, Empire Earth ist deutlich entspannter als ein C&C.
Eher vergleichbar mit Age of Empires, nur halt noch...umfangreicher...sag ich mal.


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2020)

Hier @Tim1974:

3 *uneingeschränkt* empfehlenswerte RTS_ Klassiker_ im Bundle bei Steam, mit aufpolierter Grafik und Steuerung:









						Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Tim1974 (27. November 2020)

Danke, ich war schon ewig nicht mehr in meinem Steam-Account und hab auch noch nie darüber ein Spiel gekauft.
Das geht doch mit Prepaid-Karten zu bezahlen, oder nicht?
Wenn ja, könnte ich das ja wirklich mal kaufen, gehe mal davon aus, daß der Preis wirklich gut ist?


----------



## blautemple (27. November 2020)

Die beiden Fragen sind jetzt aber ein Witz, oder?


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2020)

Fast zwei Drittel günstiger zur Zeit, da fragst du noch ob der Preis gut ist? 

Zahlungsarten bietet Steam mehrere an...
Am einfachsten ist es einen Paypal Account dort zu registrieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Fast zwei Drittel günstiger zur Zeit, da fragst du noch ob der Preis gut ist?



Ich ging zwar schon von aus, das du mir das nicht empfohlen hättest, wenn es nicht ein gutes Angebot wäre, aber wollte vorsichtshalber doch nochmal nachfrage, denn nicht jedes vermeidliche Schnäppchen ist auch immer wirklich eins.
Ich wollte AOE3 schon vor vielen Jahren habe, aber damals war es mir immer zu teuer und ich hab Jahr für Jahr auf eine Preissenkung gewartet, die aber irgenwie nicht so recht kommen wollte.
Würde das Spiel in der Gegenwart (sagen wir grob von 1930-2010) gespielt, hätte ich es wohl damals auch schon zum noch relativ hohen Preis gekauft, aber mit Reitern, Burgen und Pfeil und Bogen hab ichs nicht so, obwohl mir AOE1 eigentlich trotzdem Spaß gemacht hat, darum würde ich bei Teil 3 durchaus einen Versuch wagen.
Die Frage ist halt, ob sich das Angebot noch immer lohnt, wenn ich eh nur Teil 3 haben will?
Ich denke aber vermutlich schon.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Zahlungsarten bietet Steam mehrere an...
> Am einfachsten ist es einen Paypal Account dort zu registrieren.



Ich dachte, daß ich mir einfach im Supermarkt eine Steam-Karte kaufe, hab das noch nie gemacht, und dann damit bezahlen kann, ohne Kreditkarte oder namentliche Registrierung irgendwo, geht das?


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du RTS generell gerne spielst, sind alle 3 Teile ein *Pflichtkauf*, egal ob Axtkrieger, Burgen oder Panzer!! 

Steam bietet eine Unzahl an Zahlungsmöglichkeiten... 
Zur not auch anonym über eine Steam Guthabenkarte aus dem Supermarkt


----------



## _Berge_ (27. November 2020)

Geh in den Supermarkt deiner Wahl oder zur Tanke, dort bekommst du Steamguthaben Karten


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2020)

Wenn man da noch nie gekauft hat kann man das ruhig nicht wissen, aber durch Eigeninitiative herausfinden! Außerdem ist doch schon mal das Wort "Paysafecard" gefallen... TIM echt jetzt!


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2020)

DAs ist doch jetzt nicht wahr oder?
Die Frage zum bezahlen bei Steam kam jetzt auch nicht zum ersten Mal.
Kann doch nicht sein, dass wir alle paar Monate von vorne anfangen.
Eigeninitiative sieht irgendwie auch anders aus.


----------

